# Sheridan Blue Streak pellet rifle



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I have an older Sheridan Blue Streak pellet rifle from the 1960's that I am selling. It is .20 , pumps well & shoots hard & accurately . I have taken many squirrels, rabbits, opossums , muskrats, raccoons, etc., etc., with it . These are simple well made pump air rifles , so 3-5 pumps = quiet target practice & squirrel hunting. Up to 8 pumps, max, for larger game . A very cheap way to put a meal on the table , since 500 pellets cost about $12 !! . For sale for $ 110 , plus shipping. [ app. $15-$20 ] 100 quality pellets will be included.


----------



## Iammrbill (Apr 27, 2013)

dang, wish I could afford it. Those old rifles are made to last. Sigh, good luck selling.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Rifle has been SOLD.


----------

